
Subresource Integrity Is Now a W3C Recommendation - robin_reala
https://www.w3.org/TR/2016/REC-SRI-20160623/
======
extra88
SRI supported in Chrome, Opera, and Firefox, not supported in IE, Edge,
Safari, or Opera Mini. [http://caniuse.com/subresource-
integrity](http://caniuse.com/subresource-integrity)

~~~
robin_reala
The good thing about this spec is that it’s an enhancement. Nothing breaks for
older browsers; newer ones get additional security.

